# there was a bad fight today



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

this morning I took out the gravel in my 10g divided because it was too hard to maintain and i was sick of all the nematodes or planaria crawling around.

i thought i secured the dividers well but I guess not :-( I went out for a few hours and came home to my two halfmoons batteling it out. They must of been going at it for a while because they both look BAD. 

Zeus has it the worst. His body and head are COVERED in bite marks and his poor eye :-( His head is normally all black but looks like his head got the worst of it

Blaze just has lots of fin damage and a few bite marks on his body/head but he's hiding and wouldn't come out for pictures


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooof!!!

I hate to say it, but I wouldn't be surprised if he lost that eye..


----------



## Heat (May 8, 2010)

Aww.. poor fishes. Well.. errmm.. I am really new to fish so I dunno what to do either. My fish is a little stressed out because he's not used to his new home yet, and he has a little ick on his tail. Its nothing compared to that though!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

soo sorry about your bettas!! hope they heal


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yikes. So sorry that happened to them. His poor little eye! 
I hope it heals up okay.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah thats bad hope they get better but dang there really agressive


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks everyone  its even more upsetting because Zeus finally finished growing his tail back from nasty fin rot and Blaze had almost finished growing his back from when the filter ate it one night. 

Now all my hard work is gone to waste :-( Oh well. Now I can nurse them back to health and watch them heal up again 

There both not doing good at all though.. Just laying on their floating plants with laboured breathing and they haven't moved for half hour now.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Poor boys! Hope they pull through okay! It can be so frustrating when this sort of thing happens-hang in there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor fishies! I hope they get better soon!!


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

arrrrrgh. i dont know how he's getting over but i just caught him there again. at least now he didnt make his way up to fight blaze yet... he was jsut eating all the peices of fins on the bottom lol. Time to sit infront of the tank and see how he does it


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh no!!!  Sorry he keeps getting in there. Poor boys.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you have your dividers glued in? Especially in a bare bottom tank its probably safest to glue both sides and bottom.

Sorry for the boys. I hope their isn't too much damage.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

they were but they all fell off  I want to re silicone them but i have no where to store 4 bettas for 4 days while the cilicone cures. 

i put binder spines on the top and bottom of each divider for extra stability. there was a little tiny space in the bottom of the corner he was squeezing himself through. i blocked it off with a marimo for now till i can fix it. it was the only divider that had the space but i didn't think his fat head would fit through there


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

I hope your betta's get better


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks.

the blue guy isn't doing well  hes just laying on the bottom not moving around and didn't come up for dinner. I made a few peices fall to the bottom beside him but he ignored them. I think he's probably in pain, his face is a mess


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

I heard in countries where they fight bettas they'll put them in covered pots full of Indian almond leaves to recover after a fight


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww...
So Sorry :-(

LoneHowler- that actually might be a good idea. You should try that Kaisa.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

At this point I'd think about getting them separate tanks. It seems like they're really not suited to living side by side. It's just gonna stress you out when you can't be there, worrying over what they're doing.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i agree with vaygirl dont stress yourslef out you could get them seprate tanks


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

no room for 8 seperate tanks lol but everythying sseems to be good now. Zeus' eye has gotten a little better, not much, but at least its not getting worst.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good hopefully he heals up good


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Aww poor guys ;[ I hope they heal up! I can't believe people do that for a sport! How sickening.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah very sickining


----------

